# Moving i-Tunes



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

I currently have an old i-Mac, and I plan to replace it with a new PC. (Let's not discuss the irrationality of the idea!)

Has anyone had experience with transferring their Mac i-Tunes library/music to a PC? I've read some articles about it--the main question I have involves the need to rename the file path on the new PC. The older articles state that I have to use TextEdit and _find/replace_ to do it, while a more recent article suggests that i-Tunes will automatically find the the new file location. Has i-Tunes made an improvement in this regard? Thanks.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

When you say "PC" I assume you mean Windows and not a UNIX based operating system. Either way, if you're transferring the files to new a hard drive there should be no need to rename anything.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I just replaced the empty iTunes folder (containing library file and sound files) on my new PC with my Mac iTunes folder. Boothing up iTunes, it populated and found all the sound files.


----------

